# Helppp!!! Need to lose fat big time.



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey guys.

I've posted on here a few times before but have been inactive for a while due to not training for a few months with injury and the lack of a local gym.

Basically, i am a 19 year old lad, about 5'11", 16 stone and have podgy man boobs, belly and love handles, basically overweight, and it needs to be sorted.

I have now got my act together, got myself a job and train 4-5 times a week at my local gymnasium.

Basically, i want you all to rip to shreds what i have and tell me how to improve and make it better, because i'm fed up of looking the way i do and something needs to change!

Firstly, i am trying to lose fat, so i have lowered my carbohydrate intake as much as i can, as i hear this is what stores fat, but here is an average day of my diet.

7.45am: Oat so simple with semi skimmed milk

10.00am: Protein shake (Optimum health whey protein)

11.00am: Chicken and bacon with pasta and a little mayo

1.00pm: Chicken or tuna/salmon salad with a little balsamic vinegar

3.30pm: Protein Shake (Optimum health whey protein)

6.00pm: High protein meat such as gammon/chicken/steak and two boiled eggs, sometimes a little bit of salad

9:00pm - Post workout: Protein Shake (Dymatize Elite whey)

I am hoping this diet will help me to strip the pounds of fat sufficiently.

But i also like the size of my frame, if possible, i'd like to get a bit bigger! But is this possible whilst trying to lose fat, i'm not talking about losing weight, i mean losing body fat, but gaining muscle, and will creatine affect this is any way?

My workout at the gym is as follows with some flexibility:

Monday : Chest

Tuesday : Shoulders

Wednesday : Legs

Thursday : Back

Friday : Arms

And a minimum of 25 on the cross trainer after EVERY session, i have seen a slight loss of body fat, but i have a lonnng way to go if i want to get rid of my man boobs and love handles.

Any help would be brilliant,

Thanks in advance 

Alex Burton


----------



## cozzy69 (Jul 5, 2009)

Early morning cardio session on an empty stomach, helped me loads and focuses you for day ahead...strait in2 fat burn mode!!


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

ditch the s**t m8 pig is a no no, up ya protein as u are lacking in meals, find out what carbs fats and protein u re having per meal per day and that would be a startizza:izza: cardio slow to start empty gut lots of black coffie, and have ya meals 3 hours apart 5-8 meals per day id say 6 for u


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Plus ditch training 5 x a week. 2x3 times a week is plenty......


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

hey i train 5 days a week but its not for everyone.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

youre on a few substances tho bud..

surely you didnt maintain that size trainng 5x a week when natural?

you have got funny old genetics,but i assume most people havent..


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

iv never been natural lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thought you said you`d been off gear for the last 3 years prior to this cycle?


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

yeah but i cant dicount the last 12 years m8 kinda ment cause the guys just starting lol


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

thunderman1 said:


> ditch the s**t m8 pig is a no no, up ya protein as u are lacking in meals, find out what carbs fats and protein u re having per meal per day and that would be a startizza:izza: cardio slow to start empty gut lots of black coffie, and have ya meals 3 hours apart 5-8 meals per day id say 6 for u


What exactly do you mean by ditch the s**t?

And empty gut an black coffee? Does this mean coffee before a run or throughout the day?

Thanks.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

He means bacon and mayo I think. Which if you are being honest you don't "need" to eat - but TBH overall I think it looks fine.

Unless you eat poorly often, for me it's not so much what you are eating, but how much and quantities. That's the key. Stating pasta is fine, but if it's a bucket full then you won't lose too much weight....do you understand what I am saying? Weigh everything, get a calorie counting book or look on the net and work out the calories and macros of all your food.

Have a read through this http://www.internetfitness.com/calculators/bmr.htm and go through the various stages and it should give you a very good idea of how many calories you need to lose weight considering your height, weight and daily activity levels. This is vital in being able to put forward a plan to losing weight.

The only thing I would consider is perhaps some vegetables to meals and fruit, maybe some nuts also at times, as a snack possibly - beats the temptation of a bag of crisps or chocolate bar.

I think it is very difficult to add muscle when dieting and trying to create a calorie deficit with your food and training. I think they are both contradictory things - with losing weight you are aiming to burn more calories than you consume and to gain muscle you need to consume a slight excess of calories.

I would concentrate on one or the other and if losing fat is your main goal make that the priority - you can then think about gaining muscle mass after leaning down and create another diet plan more geared towards it.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm not really trying to gain muscle at the moment. Once I begin to lose fat and at am the stage where i want to gain, then I will focus on that. Like I said, I do weight training and cardio to maintain the muscle mass I have and strip fat, because I just want to see my muscle as opposed to my flab!  So if I just lower carbs in my diet, like the plan in my original post, create a calorie deficit, perform cardio and weight training, will the fat come off?

Thanks.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Damn right it will.

I aim for 500 cals less per day than my physical activity level adjusted BMR.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hooray! 

I will definitely keep this regime up then and let you all know how i get on.

One more thing though, i have some creatine monohydrate powder that i am currently not using and also some sida cordifolia capsules that i am not using. I was wondering if i should take creatine when trying to lose fat, because it retains water, i will obviously look a tad podgier when on the stuff, but will it help with maintaining more muscle when burning fat, and is sida cordifolia any good to take if trying to lose fat?

Thanks so much for all your help thus far 

Regards.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't know about the creatine tbh, I haven't used creatine before, but it won't make you gain fat that's for sure - hold water maybe. Sida cordifolia I'm quite sure is a banned substance if you are wanting to compete in natural BBing just to let you know, I remember reading about a natural BBer who admitted taking it on a forum to then get flamed!.....but I suspect you aren't thinking about natural BBing, but I just thought I would mention it anyway. If you do use it, it could give you a bit extra when training on limited calories and might aid in fat burning...I don't know what, if any are the side effects of it, so maybe have a read up before hand.


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

creatine will not aid fat loss at all s**t being all the extras u have m8 keep it basic and u will have no problem droping any amount of fat. food amounts protein,carbs,fat and timing are vital to fat loss.

TIMES ALL WRONG EVERY 3 HOURS.

7.00AM: Oat so simple with semi skimmed milk/ NO PROTEIN???????? 50-100G OATS, PSHAKE.ALSO

10.00am: Protein shake (Optimum health whey protein)/ 200G CHICKEN, 200G SWEET PATATO, 200G PATATO.

13.00Pm: Chicken and bacon with pasta and a little mayo/ 200G CHICKEN, 200G S PATATO, 100G PATATO1.00pm: Chicken or tuna/salmon salad with a little balsamic vinegar

16.00pm: Protein Shake (Optimum health whey protein) CHICKEN 100G S PATATO, 100G PATATO

19.00pm: High protein meat such as gammon/chicken/steak and two boiled eggs, sometimes a little bit of salad/ MRP OR WHEY SHAKE/BANANA.

10:00PM - Post workout: Protein Shake (Dymatize Elite whey)WITH WATER /BANANA

U CAN CHANGE TIMES AS LONG AS IT 3 HOURS APART POST GYM WHEY WITH IN 1 HOUR OF TRANING COFFIE PLUS 1 ASPRIN 20MINS BEFORE CARDIO AND WORKOUT. TRY TO AIM FOR 50G PROTEIN PER MEAL ADD FAT WITH OMEGA 3S OR FISH OR FULL EGGS CHANGE CARB AMOUNTS DAILY UP AND DOWN AND TRY TO EAT AS MANY SOLID MEALS PRE WORKOUT SHAKES POST ETC.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

coffee and asprin works!

i find a quarter of one is enuff tho (100mg)


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

I like a full un


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

youre a big chap!

lol i took 2 first time and went for a walk..my feet couldnt keep up!


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

thunderman1 said:


> creatine will not aid fat loss at all s**t being all the extras u have m8 keep it basic and u will have no problem droping any amount of fat. food amounts protein,carbs,fat and timing are vital to fat loss.
> 
> TIMES ALL WRONG EVERY 3 HOURS.
> 
> ...


Hey man, thanks for this info. But because i am at work it is impossible for me to eat every three hours as i work in a warehouse. My breaks are at 11-11.30, 1-2, 3.30-4, so i tend to eat when i can. I feel my times of eating are ok, but would not eating the times in which you have stated have a huge effect on my fat loss?

Regards.

Alex


----------

